

Ex Entrepreneur/Developer looking to join a startup - doron2402
http://www.segaldoron.com
Hi guys, 
My name is Doron Segal I&#x27;m a serial entrepreneur looking to join an interesting startup. feel free to email me.
I have experience on UX and development using Ruby, Php and Node.js.
My latest project is goubiquiti we going to lunch on January 6 2014
======
bushido
Was quite curious when I clicked on your link. Got to distracted by the scroll
path stuff unfortunately. (everything between about and companies)

The only thing I noted was you may have interest in "Big Data solutions using
Hadoop", the rest was too general.

Though I'm curious about what the scope of your "security consulting" work
was?

